# [By Demand] April 2010



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2010)

Leftover demands from the March thread are still being considered. Would you like entire courses encoded in a lower-resolution as against individual lectures given out over time?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2010)

Plz, its high time for *PSU* test. You know mine one fried last week.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2010)

^lol yeah... and sorry I laughed... we're not doing PSUs this month though, maybe you can bug Lucifer for an Agent instead.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 8, 2010)

Come on Digit please test the *UPS, PSU's and the cabinets* its been long lime you have not tested these things, but wait why am i saying its been long time??? i have been reading Digit from almost 2.5 yrs but i have not seen even single test on this things... when was the last test made on this things??? i guess it must be long back...
so please test it i'm waiting for this from a long time...

hope my request will be taken into consideration...


----------



## Vishal Patil (Mar 8, 2010)

lectures in lower resolution is a bad idea, as the text in video will be barely visible.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 9, 2010)

all in 1 is a great Idea

demands later


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2010)

Essential softwares need to be updated.
Need more good useful free softwares and applications.

.net Framework 3.5 SP1
Free Full Games And FTP MMORPGs.
Budget LCDs,PSUs,Cases,Accessories for Case Modding,Broadband Plans and GPUs review..........


----------



## Sathish (Mar 9, 2010)

Web designers and Web application development tools


----------



## nihu (Mar 9, 2010)

pl have some limit for boring interviews spread in first 5 pages.instead give regularly more 5 pages for how to,Q&A,agent1 etc.People buy Digit mainly to solve their daily problems.you may give more interviews on yr site.
Till date you have NOT REVIED INTEL I3 PROCESSOR or not compared it with AMD procce.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2010)

nihu said:


> pl have some limit for boring interviews spread in first 5 pages.instead give regularly more 5 pages for how to,Q&A,agent1 etc.People buy Digit mainly to solve their daily problems.you may give more interviews on yr site.
> Till date you have NOT REVIED INTEL I3 PROCESSOR or not compared it with AMD procce.



+1
I hate boring interviews too..........
We want to learn more and want solve our daily problems without others help.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2010)

^They are Industry Connects, and are an essential part of our content. We are however, working on making them more relevant and interesting.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 10, 2010)

lectures in low res. bad idea.
people who missed some or all lectures they should 
buy digit regular just for lectures 
if they need it really badly.

+1 for Web site development tools.
more coming soon.


----------



## nihu (Mar 10, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^They are Industry Connects, and are an essential part of our content. We are however, working on making them more relevant and interesting.


In March-10 issue some ESSENTIAL stories you written are-
1.on page no 10 'My sunny balcony' which CONECT us to planting business!
2.on page 12 story of 'the shoe spa' which CONECT us to shoe business!
3.on page no 14 we are CONECTED to cab business.
Do you think all  above articles are suitable for technology mag?
please hear our feelings,Pl dont argue that it was our INDUSTRY CONECT.We are interested to see digit go on right track.Tell us very frankly whether you want our genuine suggetion or not,afterall we spare our valuable time & money (net charges) to rectify Our Digit.
Thanks.
Note:  Members here are requested to read these three stories & coment here how essential articles are they.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^
nihu those articles were not so bad... yes i agree that the interviews in Industry Connect are kinda boring but the articles in Entrepreneur are not so boring...
yes those articles are regarding planting  business or shoe  business or cab business, but the main theme of this articles is that its just showing us how important it is to think differently, think apart from the normal world and inspiring us to think beyond the imagination... thats the main concept of those articles, which u did not understand it...


----------



## anantkhilnani (Mar 11, 2010)

*do tv tuner cards review.havent done since long time.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Leftover demands from the March thread are still being considered. Would you like entire courses encoded in a lower-resolution as against individual lectures given out over time?



Hi Anorion, cud u pls give a Bitdefender Total Security 2010 with april's issue...i need dat much


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

No demands? You guys are getting lazy. I can hardly see any software or games in here. 
Anyway, here is a summary of demands I've filtered up from previous months.

Bitdefender Total Security 2010
.net Framework 3.5 SP1
FTP MMORPGs. - _what is this anyway? Did you mean FPS MMORPGs? _
Video Tutorials for Photoshop cs4 & 3D MAX
 latest version of Virtualbox
 visual fox pro and its msdn , example , tutorials 
demos and demo creation software
element htpc distro (and other HTPC distros)
VMWARE Server 2.0



phuchungbhutia said:


> Can you provide visual fox pro and its msdn , example , tutorials .
> Please make distros bootable, sometimes it turns out after writing cd thats its not working, it ll save me from wasting my time n energy in such cases


Replying to an old post you made in the previous month's by demand thread. Making distros bootable has as many benefits as making them not bootable. We want the distros to run on virtual machines, and we want users to make multiple copies of them. At the same time, we want the DVD interface to be uncomplicated for someone who does not use our interface, or uses another operating system. Apart from this, our ISOs are mostly meant for single CDs or USB drives. Fedora and Suse - and maybe Sabayon - are the only Linux distros we can consider giving DVD ISOs of (Ubuntu is mostly bloated with language packs and such). 

If anyone who knows more disagrees with this approach, please do discuss it here, or PM me.



Tron91 said:


> include PEAZip if ya can afford its price and space!
> Provides UPX compression for exe's!!!


Unfortunately, it will be a little bit of a crunch to fit in PEAZip as well. We will try our best though. 

@nihu: You are right, some of those articles had very little to do with technology. I thought of the same thing when I read it too.  

Specifically, answer this: Which game downloads do you want this month?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Anyway, here is a summary of demands I've filtered up from previous months.
> 
> Bitdefender Total Security 2010
> .net Framework 3.5 SP1
> ...


Thank U very much Anorion, pls also add the virus database update (for bitdefender 2010) both 32-bit & 64-Bit

& ya also include both platforms setup for bitdefender (32bit & 64Bit)

coz i am shifting to 64Bit Platform...

also if u cud add these....
1) ati catalyst driver for Win7 (32bit & 64Bit) 
2) JQuery Tutorials
3) Entity Framework tutorials....(if possible)


----------



## nihu (Mar 12, 2010)

[QUOTE=Anorion;

@nihu: You are right, some of those articles had very little to do with technology. I thought of the same thing when I read it too.

Anorion.
Thanks for rightly understand my view.I am fan of Digit & wishes you success for each issue.I am not gamelover so i cant make demand for any.
pl provide avast updates each month.
Thanks again.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 13, 2010)

Anorion said:


> FTP MMORPGs. - _what is this anyway?_



FTP means "Free To Play".....

Some examples:
Runes Of Magic
AIKA Online 
Ragnarok Online 
Perfect World 
ArchLord
C9 etc..........


----------



## Jetfire (Mar 14, 2010)

I demanded Virtualbox last month, happy to see it listed here. Thanks Anorion! Not a good gamer, so can't suggest any. Wanted: .... Latest Avg update and definition files, good C compiler like codeblocks and turbo c++, oxycube, some good screensavers pack. More later...


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Mar 18, 2010)

Instead of giving a lot of freewares in each section, give some useful big softwares like GIMP, Open Office etc which cannot be downloaded by 'bandwidth limited' people. Also include free games like Return to Wolfenstein etc


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2010)

prashanthnbhat said:


> Instead of giving a lot of freewares in each section, give some useful big softwares like GIMP, Open Office etc which cannot be downloaded by 'bandwidth limited' people. Also include free games like Return to Wolfenstein etc


+1000.....
I have GPRS mobile ATM.My net fcked up again.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

About time we got Mandriva 2010 x64 edition?

About the games, I believe there is a Sabayon 5 Gaming Edition, which may be provided.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2010)

Game Demos:
Just Cause 2
BioShock 2

Softwares:
SUPER Video Converter
Ad-Aware
Daemon Tools Lite
DirectX 9.0c February 2010
Keepass Password Safe
[Software for Daily Journals/Dairy]
[Various AntiVirus Updates]
[ATI & Nvidia,Intel GMA Drivers]
[Decent Backup Utilities]


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2010)

also add AVS Video Converter..its the best converter right now


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 19, 2010)

game demos:
bioshock 2
assassin's creed2
STALKER:call of prapyat

softwares:
autodesk maya ecs 2010[or maya 2010]
adobe after effects
adobe premiere pro

fast track:[any one]
make money online
blogging advanced
graphics n animation

aritcles:
intel processors history
or any better article....
DON'T GIVE MANY FREEWARES..ANYBODY CAN DOWNLOAD IT ON INTERNET.GIVE TRIALS WITH IT'S SERIAL KEYS.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 20, 2010)

Anorion said:


> No demands? You guys are getting lazy. I can hardly see any software or games in here.
> Anyway, here is a summary of demands I've filtered up from previous months.
> 
> Bitdefender Total Security 2010
> ...



thank u so muh for considering those requests. Hope most of the readers ll b satisfied


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2010)

jayant_raj7 said:


> DON'T GIVE MANY FREEWARES..ANYBODY CAN DOWNLOAD IT ON INTERNET.GIVE TRIALS WITH IT'S SERIAL KEYS.



Hey u r crossing the assembly line....
sorry mate,
u will not b entertained for serial keys...
look sumwhere else...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2010)

lol@"crossing the assembly line" 
what jayant_raj7 means is licensed versions of paid software. We give cover-mounts, but the companies that provide us with the licensed versions in the hope that people will pay for an upgrade or buy other software from the company don't get anything in return.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey...i am not "crossing the assembly line"
and don't give 100+ same freewares every month...instead give addons,more games and good fast-track books


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

Fast Track on Bulletin Boards,please.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 21, 2010)

adobe after  effects tutotial
maya tutorial 
photoshop tutorial
ebooks on maya


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2010)

Anorion said:


> what jayant_raj7 means is licensed versions of paid software. We give cover-mounts, but the companies that provide us with the licensed versions in the hope that people will pay for an upgrade or buy other software from the company don't get anything in return.



but pls read it carefully...he said...trial version with serial key..wat does it mean ?


----------

